# Fjords



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been in love with them for a long time. Please feel free to post tons of photos of fjords you own/ed or know/n. 

And any websites of fjord breeders for me to enjoy  Would LOVE to find a breeder in Az, I don't think one exists? Maybe someone knows of some within 1000 miles from Phoenix, Az?

Someday I WILL own a Fjord!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG! I love fjords as well! x)


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a Fjord I used to own


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful!! I LOVE the breed and want one someday too!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want him!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

FjordFan, thank you for sharing the photos! He's beautiful!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww! So beautiful! They are such stunning creatures! :grin:


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahh there's a 2 yr old one for sale on Craigslist and it's not too far from me, too bad I already have 2 "kids" to train!! Soooo pretty!! SOMEDAY!!!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I love Fjords but I don't like the ones with tapir noses but other than that they are so beautiful and so good tempered.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Fjords! 

Here's one from my old riding school, Freya:








I loved her! She was really comfy and fun to ride.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

A fjord I rode once  She stayed at my trainers barn. I don't generally like fjords, but I have to admit that she was nice.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Love the pics!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. The two above ones look cute with their forelocks blowing like mad. :lol:


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

This fella's not mine, but I sure wish he was! He is gorgeous! 

Fjord x TB


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. He is gorgeous. I've never seen a Fjord cross before...nice combination. :grin:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

haha, I just looked at them on craigslist and I saw your ad, Chey


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^LOL! 

Was excited to actually SEE one for sale here! Was hoping it was one that was for sale semi-recently but sold, thought maybe he was back up for sale, but nope  The one that is for sale wont' work out for me, bummer!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw that is a bummer! When I was driving around not even a week ago with my mom and sis, and 3 horses in the trailer, we got lost looking for the soquoia (sp?) wash and when we went through a little neighborhood I spotted a little fjord amongst many other horses, haha. At least we know they're out there! That's the first time I've seen one in person if I remember right... They're so cute


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL DANISH IMPORTED MARE FOR SALE | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

here one in california, shes expensive though


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

flamingauburnmustang If you meant my pic; thanks  It's the same horse tho 
Are fjords expencive there? They're pretty cheap here.. regular price for a ridden and nice one is 800-2000usd..


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Wish they were that cheap, here! Even babies go for over $2000. You can find some broke for $2500 but most are over $3500, with more normal being over $5000.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes Zab, I meant yours. LOL. Oops, those two photo's look like one! :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

So, I just put a deposit down on a Fjord gelding, and bring him home in a week! EEEEE I'm so excited!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I love Fjords. LOVE them. I've only had the pleasure of riding one once, but he was great. You almost never see them around here. CheyAut....pictures! lots and lots and LOTS of pictures please!!!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> So, I just put a deposit down on a Fjord gelding, and bring him home in a week! EEEEE I'm so excited!


 WOW, LUCKY YOU!!!! I am completely green with envy and you MUST start a post with PICTURES!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll post some next week when I bring him home!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, congrats Chey!! I am anxiously awaiting pictures. I love Fjords, they are so adorable and are such sturdy little horses. Plus I adore their manes.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats on finding one! 

I would love to have fjord, but I think I would feel silly riding one as I am 5'7''. I feel silly riding horses that are 15 hands!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Less than a week now, YAY! 

LOL I'm only 5', so I love horses (ponies) in the 13-14h range best hehe


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

They are beautiful! I am a sucker for the unique breeds, But I have NEVER met a fjord in person. *sigh*


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's one I used to own, she was tooooo cute.
Oh and we saved her from slaughter!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I went to a farm earlier this fall to learn more and meet them in person. I am set on getting one for my hubby. We are starting the s-l-o-w process of the search for the right one. Seeing as we have to get rid of one of mine first, we have time to kill. lol. Here are a few pics from our trip. 

when this fella was pulled out he just automatically started performing - his handler was getting ticked off trying to get him to just stand & square up. He was in his 20's









These two were a hoot. I love that one was a brown, the other a red - great comparison photo color wise. The brown was holding the other's lip with his lips.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

A couple new pics of my fjord gelding. (who is for sale at the moment)










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















The winter pics are from the winter, it's not like that all year here in Norway


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mental note to check your pics when I"m home since they're blocked at work...

And LOL I started this thread saying how someday I would own one... have had one for about 6 months now


----------

